# An interesting gift



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Last week, the Associate Pastor at the Church asked me if I wanted this Lionel stuff he has been dragging around forever. 
Seems his son isn't interested (but he really likes the outdoor railroad!). 

Erie Lackawanna Fairbanks-Morse Trainmaster, with no screw hole cracks. 
Maroon top, 1954 vintage 2321. 

















Oiled cleaned and lubed, works just fine. 
THEN he brings over 4 big boxes and a trunk full.......about 100 pieces of "0" straight, bunch of curves, a half-dozen 022 electric switches, two 90's, one 45, a #60 trolley, a maintenance car, 11 pieces of rolling stock, more Plasticville buildings than I know what to do with, a couple of original Lionel billboards with 1955 Chevrolet in one, 1955 Pontiac in the other....and this neat metal train station with functioning doors, ALMOST Märklin "0", 3 or 4 UCS/RCS sections.....AF double bridge, Lionel single, Marx single, KW transformer........all for free. 









Geez. 
I might have to fire up my layout in the basement again. 

What I'm going to do with the signalman waving his lantern I have no idea........


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Good things happen to Good People!
Russ


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

What a treasure chest! Better than winning the lottery.


The waving signalman? I think you're just supposed to wave back.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Those silly Lionel "0" accessories are often bigger than for use with "1" gauge. 
I don't think this fella would fit in the cab of anything I have.....


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Good on you mate. 

See what happens when you help others out.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Fell in love with the Trainmaster back in '54. Never owned one though, sigh. 
Brings back memories, and is still a great engine. 

Thanks for posting. 
Harvey C.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy , congrats Dave .


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Some of those buildings could be scaled up to G They are good looking buildings. As for the Signal man......Scale him up too 

I still have my lionel set from 5th grade. The hours I spent playing with that. I think it sure did cultivate my imagination which, I think, allows me to do certian things today.


PS Hey Dan Hoag There is a building for you to make.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Karma.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave , will you adopt me???


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely Karma...


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, I hosed down the building today. 
Took the clock apart, cleaned and oiled, and it works. 
Inspected the base carefully, fully expecting to see stamped-in identification....nothing. 

Caught a smudge out the corner a me eye..... 

Rubber ink stamp. 

Kibri, West Germany. 

One person tells me before 1960, Kibri made some "0" stuff. 

So far, nothing in research, however.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great stuff, Dave. That's a super nice gift.....

If I wasn't in G gauge, I'd be in O gauge.... Even 3 rail. There's some very nice stuff out there.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

My Dad has one of those Trainmasters in his basement. We'd run it around all the time at Christmas..


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, I'll add the FM to my bunch of Lionel engines. 

F-3 A-B custom paint early NP, A-B-A Loewy NP, F"9" in Pine Tree, NP Geep, about 8 or 9 modified to NP steamers, a "doodlebug", a OLD set of FT's, odd 2-rail sand-cast and brass, modified to accept 2343 guts, in NP freight...... 
I gotta put the last bit of track back in so I can run them, I guess. 

That station.......Kibri, due to "West Germany" and not "US Zone", plus window boxes, means 50's, not 40's. 
52/b or 52/4 is the model number. 
You have no idea how little information on this older stuff is out there. 

I knew a fella in Charleston, did his Lionel repairs for him in the 70's, started at Thanksgiving with three loops of 072 in the front room, and every week until Christmas put another engine and 15-car rain on each track. 

If I recall, he had more FM's than I think even Lionel had ever seen. 

Hey, Shad- oil that FM up before you run it, especially the top motor bearing!


----------

